# Dreckige Schrift



## ADIT (10. April 2006)

Gruß,
ich habe mal ne frage uzw. wie bekomme ich solch eine Schrift hin, 
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/544/schrift1hn.jpg
also das sie dreckig wirkt.
Könnt mir auch nen Link für ein Tut posten.

MfG Adit


----------



## susi22 (10. April 2006)

Ich würde glatt sagen, das ist die Schrift selber? Ansonsten eventuell mit Bruhses aber kann leider nicht mit einem Tut dienen, sorry


----------



## chritz tosh (10. April 2006)

ADIT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gruß,
> ich habe mal ne frage uzw. wie bekomme ich solch eine Schrift hin,
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/544/schrift1hn.jpg
> also das sie dreckig wirkt.
> ...



Hi Adit,

schau doch mal im Netz nach der "3 theHard way RMX". Kannst Du kostenlos runterladen - wo weiß ich leider gerade nicht.

(Lüge - hier z.B.)
http://www.dafont.com/3the-hard-way-rmx.font

Die ist von Haus aus schon ziemlich dreckig und genügt vielleicht Deinen Ansprüchen. 

Ansonsten: Selbst Hand anlegen. z.B. Deine Text-Ebene mit einer Ebenenmaske versehen und mit einer kleinen Brush für ordentlich Franzen und Löcher sorgen!  

Grüße, chritz


----------



## holzoepfael (10. April 2006)

JO, wenn du Lust hast, das selber zu tun, mit einer X-beliebigen Schrift, so suche nach "grunge", "grunge-effekt" etc.....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## ADIT (10. April 2006)

THX

MfG Adit


----------



## versuch13 (10. April 2006)

Das ist die 4990810. Bekommst du bei Dafont.

http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file=4990810


Gruß


----------

